# Retraining tips?



## lajc91 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi everyone  getting on really well with my new pony although have seemed to hit a slight bump in the road and asking for advice! He has been out of work for a few months so have went right back to basics with ground work etc have lunged and long-reigned which he took to no problem at all!! Finally got on him and he is lovely to ride! Only problem is he doesnt understand my leg aids, when i ask him to ben or to move out he takes it as if i am asking him to go faster. He has a background from a trekking centre so i think he is used to following the leader and has never been properly schooled :s does anyone have any tips on teaching him to bend etc? Any help will be much appreciated! thanks x


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

I had a similar problem with an old mare of mine, best solution I found was to have someone on the ground reinforcing my leg aids so that she got the idea. I did a lot of ground work with her before hand using voice commands so she got to know what I meant by 'back' and 'over' and 'stand'.. took time but def an improvement!


----------



## lajc91 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi thanks for your help! may try this if i can find an extra pair of hands around the yard lol he goes on voice commands on the lunge and when being ridden too so i only really need to use my legs when asking him to move out etc i think he has been in a position where any leg means GO!!!!!! lol so as soon as there is any pressure he speeds right up! I am sure we will get there eventually as he tries his wee heart out bless him, we just have to learn to understand each other! 

Thank you x


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

silly question but how are you leg aiding?


----------



## hannahtasha1 (Dec 14, 2012)

my mare is very sharp and when i ask her to bend using my leg she shoots forward best thing i did is lunge her on the persowa so she is bending and then open my hand slighly with the rein when i ask to guide her through bend canter round wings of jumps lots of circles etc


----------



## lajc91 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi guys thank you very much for all your help! i think cammy just needed reminding of how to do it all lol i got a friend to walk beside me reinforcing my leg aids and it took him about....10 minutes to catch on lol we are now schooling well! thank you xx


----------

